# Cubase Pro 10.5.20 update



## holywilly (May 26, 2020)

Here is the release note:








Cubase Release Notes


The Release Notes give you an overview of the most recently released versions of Cubase. Learn more about the improvements and fixes that have been added.




new.steinberg.net





I’m still on version 10, and having 10.5 installed. 10.5 is quite unstable comparing with 10 on my system (Mojave, MacPro 6,1).

I really want to use 10.5, but hesitate to do so.


----------



## Manaberry (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the release note! I'm about to try the update (but restore point first!)


----------



## jononotbono (May 26, 2020)

This update looks very good. Lots to love. Let's hope it works and doesn't break other things. Can you all hurry up and download it and test it please!


----------



## jneebz (May 26, 2020)

A couple long-time problems appear fixed in this update, including Mix Console recall settings and MIDI routing restoration after Track disable.

[EDIT] - Haven’t tested yet


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 26, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Here is the release note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange, for me 10.5 is the most stable in a long time. Mojave, macpro 5,1.


----------



## Manaberry (May 26, 2020)

Same. Been running 10.5.12 on Windows 1909, never crashed or anything. I expect this update to run as smooth as the previous one :D


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 26, 2020)

Nice, hefty update from Steinberg! Hopefully the big Logic 10.5 update is spurring them on - wonder what Cubase 11 will hold.


----------



## resonate (May 27, 2020)

Quick controls are still loosing their assignments after disabling instrument track : 









10.0.40 - Disable/Enable Track do not restore Track Quick Controls settings


Steps to reproduce: Create new empty project Add one instrument track, for example HALion Sonic SE Open MixConsole and click “Racks” button, then click on “Track Quick Controls” - so it is checked. Now you see QUICK rack bellow all other racks. Edit Track Quick controls as you wish. (example ...




www.steinberg.net


----------



## NYC Composer (May 29, 2020)

C’mon Cubase peeps, beta test 10.5.2 for me (especially on Mac!)


----------



## Pablocrespo (May 29, 2020)

I am having issues with the playback cursor always going back to a point of it´s choosing, no matter if I have return to playback start on or off. When you press stop, it jumps to this random place.

Anyone else?


----------



## samphony (May 29, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> I am having issues with the playback cursor always going back to a point of it´s choosing, no matter if I have return to playback start on or off. When you press stop, it jumps to this random place.
> 
> Anyone else?


Funny although I’ve reset my preferences several times the video follows edit mode never worked for me in 10.5. A different issue but related to the playmarker.


----------



## holywilly (May 30, 2020)

Certain plugins crash Cubase 10.5, but not 10. For example, izotope’s vocalsynth2.
I really wish version 10 is able to export video, that’s the only reason I upgrade to 10.5.


----------



## Virtuoso (May 30, 2020)

Vocalsynth2 crashes Logic 10.5 too.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 30, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> I am having issues with the playback cursor always going back to a point of it´s choosing, no matter if I have return to playback start on or off. When you press stop, it jumps to this random place.
> 
> Anyone else?


Not down to any Cubase version, just a weird setting.


----------



## RyanBarryMusic (Jun 1, 2020)

10.5 has also, for me, been an incredibly stable build so far. Performance issues and crashes happening on 10 appear to have been fixed so this boy is a happy one at the moment! Touch wood!

Windows 10 seems to be the more stable of the 2 at the moment, with the new beta tests it may be beneficial to offer up some feedback direct to Steinberg with bug reports etc. Especially on Mac as a few producer friends have also been having similar issues to yourselves.


----------



## shomynik (Jun 1, 2020)

I cant remember having system as stable and Im on 10.5.12, although Im running it with soundtoys microshift disabled in the control room insert (this fixes the plugin-related crashes). I don't think I will be updating until 11.5. (Im on PC btw)


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jun 1, 2020)

RyanBarryMusic said:


> 10.5 has also, for me, been an incredibly stable build so far. Performance issues and crashes happening on 10 appear to have been fixed so this boy is a happy one at the moment! Touch wood!
> 
> Windows 10 seems to be the more stable of the 2 at the moment, with the new beta tests it may be beneficial to offer up some feedback direct to Steinberg with bug reports etc. Especially on Mac as a few producer friends have also been having similar issues to yourselves.



Same here, although I must say that with this new update, the performance meter is much higher in an empty project.
Updated Windows to the latest update at the same time so maybe that’s the culprit. Really should keep those two apart next time for possible troubleshooting...


----------



## RyanBarryMusic (Jun 1, 2020)

GuitarG said:


> Same here, although I must say that with this new update, the performance meter is much higher in an empty project.
> Updated Windows to the latest update at the same time so maybe that’s the culprit. Really should keep those two apart next time for possible troubleshooting...


Yes! I noticed that too. Not sure whether Cubase is just basically reserving some processing power even in an empty project now but I made the same mistake as you with updating W10 and Cubase in a short period of time.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jun 3, 2020)

RyanBarryMusic said:


> Yes! I noticed that too. Not sure whether Cubase is just basically reserving some processing power even in an empty project now but I made the same mistake as you with updating W10 and Cubase in a short period of time.



To come back to this quickly, I realized that in this update they switched off by default the "suspend VST3 plug-in processing when no audio signals are received" and they advise to leave it off for now as it can cause problems with some third-party plugins.
I actually tried to switch it back on and the performance meter went back down again to normal levels, probably even lower as before.
Just finished a pretty big project with it switched on and it worked great, with performance meter barely reaching half-way, so I don´t know which plugins they are talking about but for the moment I´ll leave it switched on!


----------



## RyanBarryMusic (Jun 3, 2020)

GuitarG said:


> To come back to this quickly, I realized that in this update they switched off by default the "suspend VST3 plug-in processing when no audio signals are received" and they advise to leave it off for now as it can cause problems with some third-party plugins.
> I actually tried to switch it back on and the performance meter went back down again to normal levels, probably even lower as before.
> Just finished a pretty big project with it switched on and it worked great, with performance meter barely reaching half-way, so I don´t know which plugins they are talking about but for the moment I´ll leave it switched on!


Ahhh ok, interesting. Will give it a look, thanks for the heads up friend!


----------



## matthieuL (Jun 3, 2020)

New bug : the mouse scroll doesn't work anymore on dropdown menus, like quantization (in Midi editor or Project window) or active container (in Midi editor when multiple container opened).


----------



## brenneisen (Jun 3, 2020)

matthieuL said:


> New bug : the mouse scroll doesn't work anymore on dropdown menus



yes, yet I don't know if really a bug or by design


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jun 4, 2020)

RyanBarryMusic said:


> Yes! I noticed that too. Not sure whether Cubase is just basically reserving some processing power even in an empty project now but I made the same mistake as you with updating W10 and Cubase in a short period of time.



Same here 🤷‍♂️ So far, so good with the update. Giant template, 1 dedicated DAW, 2 slaves with VEPro. 4.1/Quad surround. And Cubase still purring.  After trying @GuitarG 's suggestion the performance meter dropped like 30%, at least. Awesome!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 4, 2020)

Where is that setting again, please?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jun 4, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Where is that setting again, please?








Boom.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jun 4, 2020)

I still have to update.
I hope it will fix my problem. Sound randomly cutting on midi parts. (sarch for my post with no reaction at all from a few weeks ago )

At the moment, I'm still using 10 instead of 10.5 because of that issue so I guess I don't have anything to lose updating 10.5 anyway


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 4, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Boom.


Thanks!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 4, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Here is the release note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty beefy update. Too bad each new update for some reason brings a whole host of features that I have no use for :(


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 4, 2020)

New features are cool, but new broken things aren’t. I fear and loathe updating when I have a working system.


----------



## RyanBarryMusic (Jun 5, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> New features are cool, but new broken things aren’t. I fear and loathe updating when I have a working system.


Agreed. Windows updates scare the crap out of me to the point where I usually leave them for a couple of weeks or a month before evening thinking about it for fear of something breaking.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 19, 2020)

Ok - this 10.5.20 update has been out for a bit now. Is it breaking many W10 systems? I have a couple days before the next project and if I were to update and there were problems...…. :(


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 19, 2020)

10.5.12 is stable for me at the moment. It would take some heady improvements and some trustworthy anecdotal validation for me to update.


----------

